# Help w/ Raid Controller driver: Highpoint RocketRaid 1740

## centryfox

Hi - I'm curious if anybody has had any success with Highpoint's RocketRaid 1740 in gentoo?   I happen to have one and I'd like to put it to work.  I don't think there is support for the card in the kernel but there is an open source driver at http://www.highpoint-tech.com/BIOS_Driver/rr1740/Linux/rr174x-linux-src-1.02-070213-1031.tgz

The only problem is my experience with compiling drivers for the kernel is sketchy at best.  I'm not really sure where to begin after I download the source code.   

If somebody has experience with this card or can shed some light on how to get the driver built,  I would love some advice.  

thanks in advance.

----------

## mercury83

I just bought HighPoint's RocketRAID 1740 and got it working under Gentoo...

Get the source code from the HighPoint website:

```
wget http://www.highpoint-tech.com/BIOS_Driver/rr1740/Linux/rr174x-linux-src-1.02-070213-1031.tgz
```

unpack it

```
tar zxfv rr174x-linux-src-1.02-070213-1031.tgz
```

change your directory

```
cd rr174x-linux-src-1.02/product/rr174x/linux/
```

compile the source as a kernel patch

```
make patchkernel
```

change your directory to your linux source

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

configure your kernel

```
make menuconfig
```

Select "Device Drivers --->" and press enter.

Select "SCSI device support", then press 'Y' to make it built-in.

Select "SCSI disk support" then press 'Y' to make it build-in.

Select "SCSI low-level drivers --->" and press enter.

Select "HighPoint RocketRAID 174x support" and press 'Y'.

Exit and save the kernel configuration.

Recompile the kernel (depending on your kernel this could take a while)

```
make 
```

Compile kernel modules

```
make modules_install
```

Install the kernel

```
make install
```

As long as grub is pointing to the kernel as a symlink you'll be fine. You shouldn't have to update anything else.

Reboot and the RAID array (if configured already through the RAID BIOS tool) should be viewable. 

```
shutdown -r now
```

I have IDE drives for my primary system so mine showed up as /dev/sda after the reboot.

In order to use the drive, you'll want to format it using fdisk and mount it using fstab.

I'm new to Gentoo myself so please take these directions with a grain of salt. My intent is to help -- but with anything in this world, your mileage may vary. This is how I get mine to work though. Hopefully someone else will chime in...

----------

## centryfox

Excellent - I'll be trying this out tonight.   

I'll let you know how it goes. 

stay tuned gentoo fans.

----------

## lorenct

I got this working with an HighPoint Technology RR1742 controller.

It works great.

I had to boot from a Knoppix v5.0.1 livecd, get the linux kernel source for v2.6.19.1. Untar it into /usr/src and then run a 'make menuconfig' and a 'make' (CTRL-C after about a minute so that the version.h file gets created)

I then built the loadable module, did 'insmod rr174x', and like magic the RAID1 HDD volume appeared and I could fdisk/mkfs and install Gentoo to the system.

I then had to patch the kernel (2.6.19-gentoo-r5) with the Open Source Linux Drivers provided by HighPoint and I could then reboot the system with my boot drive on the RR1742 controller.

The only problem I have run in to is that the v1.02 Open Source Linux Driver for the rr174x driver does not seem to like kernel versions: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 nor 2.6.21-gentoo-r5. I have been unsuccessful with running this system with any kernel beyond 2.6.19-gentoo-r5.

I did notify HighPoint Tech Support and they are aware of the issue, but so far no solution from them.

Hope this information helps anyone trying this out with a direction to go when trying to get a system going with this controller used for the boot HDD.

----------

